
IBM Closes Red Hat Acquisition for $34B - arnieswap
https://www.tfir.io/2019/07/09/ibm-acquires-red-hat-for-34-billion/
======
nibalizer
A few links:

Red Hat CEO on twitter:
[https://twitter.com/JWhitehurst/status/1148574277777657857](https://twitter.com/JWhitehurst/status/1148574277777657857)

IBM Press Release: [https://newsroom.ibm.com/2019-07-09-IBM-Closes-Landmark-
Acqu...](https://newsroom.ibm.com/2019-07-09-IBM-Closes-Landmark-Acquisition-
of-Red-Hat-for-34-Billion-Defines-Open-Hybrid-Cloud-Future)

~~~
iamnotacrook
A few more links:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20391293](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20391293)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20391180](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20391180)

Probably that's enough stories about this on the front page today?

------
vikramkr
Didn't this happen a while ago?

~~~
Finnucane
The deal was announced a while ago. This means all the papers have been signed
and money, etc. has changed hands.

